# My IBS Life...



## Shadowed_Lightning (Nov 25, 2011)

Beginning of July 2011, my parents and sister went to London for the weekend so I was home alone (19 at the time) - my friend stayed over on the Friday night and left early Saturday. I had to take a DVD back to the rental shop and take some clothes back, as I was driving to town I suddenly felt very sick and thought I was going to have to throw up. I needed to take the DVD back or my friend would be fined, so I managed to get into town and drop it off, and when I got home I went straight to the bathroom and sat on the toilet for about an hour waiting to throw up, but didn't. Every time I tried to leave the bathroom I'd feel sick again. I had to go to my cousin's for a BBQ that night and I was feeling a lot better after 2 or 3 hours so I went, and ate some food and was fine. I was fine the whole of Sunday, but on the Monday morning I felt sick again at work. Knowing that it got better before I just waited it out and I then felt starving at abotu 10.30am, so I had a cereal bar and I felt fine for the rest of the day. For weeks this happened every day, right up until the day I went on holiday (my bowel movements were all normal) and I had it the morning that we flew. Whilst I was on holiday I was absolutely fine until the day we flew back. I didn't have it for a week, then I continued to have it every day, but this time I needed to go to the bathroom 2 or 3 times a day, and had fairly loose stools. I have had this ever since, and about 3 months ago I started having stomach pains instead. I went to the doctor back in about September and he took 2 lots of bloods and ended up diagnosing me with IBS. He prescribed domperidone for the nausea and said to see how I felt in 6 weeks. I ended up getting back to him a few days ago and said to be honest, it had got worse. And I'd had to take 3 days off work because of it. So now he's prescribed amytriptaline (a tryclic anidepressant) to slow down my nervous system. I've taken it for 2 days now, and although I was constipated yesterday, I went this morning (fairly solid) and though that it was working, but after a big lunch I had diarrhea so I'm now unsure if it works or not







It's all so frustrating though, before this I'd only take a sick day if I was practically dying, I've taken about 4 or 5 sick days since I've had this







My parents give me a lecture every time I come home early, telling me that I'm going to lose my job if I take any more time off. Which of course, makes me feel so much better


----------



## danielle88 (Oct 18, 2011)

I too get horrible nausea, but I never actually vomit. My Dr prescribed domperidone and amytriptaline, but I had to stop taking the amytriptaline because of side effects. There is another medication very similar called nortriptaline, so if the first one doesn't seem to be working for you, you could always ask to try that. I have it, but haven't taken it yet because I'm scared of the same side effects. Also, have you tried fybogel? It's supposed to help to regulate your bowels. It's no miricle cure but it does seem to help a little.Do you feel that the domperidone works for you? I think it helps but it doesn't completely get rid of the nausea. Do your parents understand how bad you feel? It can't be nice getting lectured when you feel so sick. I've had to call my parents to com e round in the middle of the night a few times, I have a baby and a 1 year old and if one of them wakes up when I'm having one of my 'episodes' I feel so sick that I can't see to them myself (my husband works nights), luckily, my mum is quite understanding.All of my symptoms started at about the same time as yours, so it's still a case of the Dr saying, 'try this and come back in a month'. Hopefully we will both find something that works for us soon!


----------

